# Global nicotine prohibition with the WHO



## fbb1964 (5/12/20)

https://velvetgloveironfist.blogspot.com/2020/12/global-nicotine-prohibition-with-who.html

The useless and corrupt World Health Organisation has published a new Global Youth Tobacco Survey (in 'selected countries of the WHO European region', so not very global). It finds that cigarette smoking among 13-15 year olds has declined in nearly every country studied, but there are some telling remarks in the press release. 



New WHO report reveals that while smoking continues to decline among European adolescents, the use of electronic cigarettes by young people is on the rise


How can this be when the WHO reckons that vaping is a gateway to smoking? Or could it be that the fall in smoking is partially related to the rise of vaping? 



While cigarettes remain the most used form of tobacco products, there is a concerning trend emerging from the use of electronic cigarettes (or e-cigarettes). According to the latest available data, young people are turning to these products at an alarming rate. The new report reveals that in some countries the *rates of e-cigarette use among adolescents were much higher than those for conventional cigarettes. *

And that's a bad thing?



E-cigarettes and other novel and emerging nicotine- and tobacco-containing products, such as heated tobacco products (HTPs), are the next frontier in the global tobacco epidemic. While the latter is a tobacco product, e-cigarettes do not contain tobacco, and may or may not contain nicotine.


So why are they included in the Global Youth _Tobacco_ Survey? 



Although there are challenges involved in regulating these products, a rigorous application of the WHO FCTC would close advertising loopholes and deny the industry the ability to push its products to young people with impunity. 


That's because the Framework Convention on Tobacco Control, which shouldn't include non-tobacco products in the first place, stupidly wants a total ban on lifesaving vaping products.

And here comes the grift...



Another crucial tool in the fight against tobacco- and novel nicotine-containing products is collaboration between research institutes and governments. For several years, the Smoke Free Partnership has been highlighting the need for governments and the European Union to invest in tobacco control policy research, ensuring that research is supported, population-focused and policy-relevant.


Yes, it's a racket. But this is the most telling part...



The tobacco industry has been ruthless in its attempts to maintain and increase profits, with e-cigarettes and heated tobacco being just another means to preserving and expanding its markets. However, with good guidance, research and a rigorous implementation of the WHO FCTC, a path can be built towards a tobacco and *nicotine-free future.*


Many of us have always said that wiping out nicotine use is the ultimate goal of these fanatics and that they will use the same prohibitionist methods as they have with cigarettes. Well, there it is in black and white. Since when was this within the remit of the World Health Organisation? How do get rid of these people?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 9


----------



## swisscheese (5/12/20)

they got the sheeple going crazy over the covid joke. its going to be a walk in the park to ban vaping products. I dont think cigarettes will be banned though. Far too much revenue goes into policy-makers pockets

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## Munro31 (5/12/20)

fbb1964 said:


> https://velvetgloveironfist.blogspot.com/2020/12/global-nicotine-prohibition-with-who.html
> 
> The useless and corrupt World Health Organisation has published a new Global Youth Tobacco Survey (in 'selected countries of the WHO European region', so not very global). It finds that cigarette smoking among 13-15 year olds has declined in nearly every country studied, but there are some telling remarks in the press release.
> 
> ...


Bring it on bitches! I'm stocked for at least a year and when my daughter is born next year Jan, I will stop her bottle for my box mod, just because.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (6/12/20)

Next up: The global war against caffeine containing products. Closely related to nicotine, nearly all of the worlds population is addicted to it and alarming rates of use among teenagers have been noted.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------

